# Yes, ME as the Trekie



## surapon (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Yes, My family and I , are the Trekies, Star Trek Fans since the beginning of the universe---1965. After we came to USA. in 1974, We watch the star Trek on TV. shows = The Star Trek, And went to Star Trek Convention and Exposition in every times that they come in my home State, North Carolina, USA.---To day, I just want to have FUN again, to shoot the Model. Yes, my dear hobby as the Trekies.
Thanks to see this post, And would you please add any Photos of Sci-Fi in this post too-----
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, My family and I , are the Trekies, Star Trek Fans since the beginning of the universe---1965. After we came to USA. in 1974, We watch the star Trek on TV. shows = The Star Trek, And went to Star Trek Convention and Exposition in every times that they come in my home State, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice series, Mr.Surapon. I especially like your last picture.


----------



## dolina (Jun 7, 2015)

surapon, when are you getting your 5DS? ;D


----------



## surapon (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, My family and I , are the Trekies, Star Trek Fans since the beginning of the universe---1965. After we came to USA. in 1974, We watch the star Trek on TV. shows = The Star Trek, And went to Star Trek Convention and Exposition in every times that they come in my home State, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## surapon (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, My family and I , are the Trekies, Star Trek Fans since the beginning of the universe---1965. After we came to USA. in 1974, We watch the star Trek on TV. shows = The Star Trek, And went to Star Trek Convention and Exposition in every times that they come in my home State, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## surapon (Jun 7, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Mr.Surapon. I especially like your last picture.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click. Glad that you come to have FUN with me.


----------



## surapon (Jun 7, 2015)

dolina said:


> surapon, when are you getting your 5DS? ;D



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Dolina, I order 5DSR last month, and should get in my hands with Battery grip BG-E2 with in 7 days.
BUT, for 1200 MM. Lens, My wife say NO, NO, NO---I try to tell her that I need that lens for shoot the starship Enterprise. She still say NO.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 7, 2015)

If I remember correctly you're an architect, Mr Surapon?
Then I bet this will be something for you. -> http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/25/8654347/star-trek-uss-enterprise-china-office


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2015)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, Mr.Surapon. I especially like your last picture.
> ...



Can I change my mind? Now I prefer the 1st picture of your second series. (ST-9) 

Have a great Sunday evening, Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> If I remember correctly you're an architect, Mr Surapon?
> Then I bet this will be something for you. -> http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/25/8654347/star-trek-uss-enterprise-china-office



Wow, Wow, Wow---Thank you, Sir dear friend Mr. DominoDude---That is the Awesome Building. May I share this Link to my Facebook ?
Good night, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Mr. Click, I think you should like ST-11-2, Captain Surapon----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thank you, Sir. Have a good Sunday night.
Surapon.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 8, 2015)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Don't you know how dangerous it is to leave the enterprise wearing a red shirt?

Also, the original series was the best  Here's 100 reasons why Kirk is better than Picard.

http://home.earthlink.net/~markstewart/kirk.index.html


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2015)

LOL

Yes! Always the red shirt guy ;D


----------



## Tyroop (Jun 8, 2015)

Surapon, you're a red shirt?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm going to my first SF convention in August. The Worldcon is being held here in Spokane, and since we are a small city, I figure on being the only one there. Its called Sasquan. The only trouble with my thought about being the only one there is that it seems to be that everyone else is thinking the same thing. Membership of attendees is running well ahead of recent conventions in the USA. Its not going to match the one in London, but there are too many people attending.

I watched the original Star Trek show and never quite understood why they cancelled it. David Gerrold is one of the Guests of Honor, he wrote the Star Trek show "The Trouble with Tribbles" as well as some others. I have his book about the creation of the script. He was still in school and it was his first sale. I'll be bring the book for him to sign. Yet another Guest of Honor is Vondas McIntyre. She was heavily involver with Star Trek When the editor of the Pocket Books line of Star Trek novels discovered that she was a big fan of the original series, he invited her to write an original Star Trek novel. His reaction after reading The Entropy Effect was that Paramount would either love it or hate it. They loved it, so she also wrote Enterprise (the 20th anniversary Star Trek novel) and the novel versions of the Star Trek II, III, and IV movies.


Oh, there are even 32 members from South Carolina 

http://sasquan.org/member-numbers/

Although I live a short 40 minute drive away, I wanted to experience the late night parties and not have to drive home, so I booked a hotel. All but one were booked a few months ago, so I had to take a new hotel that is opening in June. Its going to be nice though, 55 in 4K TV sets in every room! There is a Skybridge walkway to the convention center, which is nice. I drove by it last week, they are working like crazy to finish up. Its actually opening a week earlier than planned.

I am not the type to go in a costume, maybe a few T-shirts with SF themes. I've been designing a Terry Pratchett themed embroidery pattern for my wife and or daughter to wear. They both are knitting enthusiasts and Terry Pratchett fans. I have a commercial machine that I bought as a basket case and have running pretty well.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Jun 8, 2015)

Khun Commander Surapon,

I like your ST memorabilia. I should have starting collecting the stuff some decades back. 

Live long and prosper and keep taking great photographs.


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Dear my friend Don.
Yes, I know, Special In Thailand-Now, We can not wear the " Red color", because we might get beating or Kill---Ha, Ha, Ha.Wrong Political Party in this time.
Well, I like all Version of Star Trek, Just Difference Time and Difference Places---I love them all, Include Lady Captain too.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Try to get out of The High Tech talk of Photography.
Good Day, Live Long and Prosper. 
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

Click said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes! Always the red shirt guy ;D



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friend Mr. Click----Ha, Ha, Ha..


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

Tyroop said:


> Surapon, you're a red shirt?




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Tyroop----Ha, Ha, Ha---"H_LL" NO. ( Dear Friends, Red shirt group in Thailand are the Bad group in Thailand, who have the Ex Thai Priminister as the Leader, and Now he is out-Law man some where in this world )
I am Pink, Light Blue and Now Light Purple/ Violet Colors---BUt Just my Blood are RED----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Dear Friend Tyroop, Are you Thai people from Thailand ?. Yes If you are, There are 4 Thai members in this great CR. include you and me.
Have a great night in Thailand.
Surapon,
PS.
Please be my friend in Facebook too.


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm going to my first SF convention in August. The Worldcon is being held here in Spokane, and since we are a small city, I figure on being the only one there. Its called Sasquan. The only trouble with my thought about being the only one there is that it seems to be that everyone else is thinking the same thing. Membership of attendees is running well ahead of recent conventions in the USA. Its not going to match the one in London, but there are too many people attending.
> 
> I watched the original Star Trek show and never quite understood why they cancelled it. David Gerrold is one of the Guests of Honor, he wrote the Star Trek show "The Trouble with Tribbles" as well as some others. I have his book about the creation of the script. He was still in school and it was his first sale. I'll be bring the book for him to sign. Yet another Guest of Honor is Vondas McIntyre. She was heavily involver with Star Trek When the editor of the Pocket Books line of Star Trek novels discovered that she was a big fan of the original series, he invited her to write an original Star Trek novel. His reaction after reading The Entropy Effect was that Paramount would either love it or hate it. They loved it, so she also wrote Enterprise (the 20th anniversary Star Trek novel) and the novel versions of the Star Trek II, III, and IV movies.
> 
> ...



Dear great Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Wow, Wow, Wow---I wish I can go ther with you. 40 years ago, I went to star Trek Coventionssss, and Take the Photos of Captain Kirk, Mr. Sulu---And All of the team/ Crews. I still have that great Photos some where( At that time, Most of the Photographers have point and shoot, But I have Canon FT-QL= The Security guards see me as Oriental guy like Mr. Sulu and carry the PRO ( Ha, Ha, Ha ) camera, and they always let me sit at the floor at the front of stage) , I must looking for, and will scan and post in this post----Yes, Now , I know, All ( Most ) of the High tech people, include the Photographers are in Sci-Fi 's Hearts-----Any one are "the Brown Coats" ?.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

CanadianInvestor said:


> Khun Commander Surapon,
> 
> I like your ST memorabilia. I should have starting collecting the stuff some decades back.
> 
> Live long and prosper and keep taking great photographs.


.

Sa Wass Dee Krub, Dear Khun CanadianInvestor.
Nice to talk to you again. Yes, After I went to Wizard World and Comic Con + Animazement Convention, I start to go back to ST. Hobby again, after forget almost 40 years---Now, I will go to see all ST. in NetFix. in this time.
Yes, Sa Wass Dee Krub, and Live Long and Prosper to you and your family too.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

The USS Enterprise, NCC 1701-D in my Imagination and dream.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2015)

Cool images, Mr Surapon. 8)

Have a great day, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Jun 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Cool images, Mr Surapon. 8)
> 
> Have a great day, Sir.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click, I not busy this morning in the Office, Just have FUN to practise the Photoshop technique----And Thanks to NASA too, for Borrow the great Space Photos.
You too, Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 10, 2015)

The USS Enterprise, NCC 1701-D in my Imagination and dream.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice images. I really like the second one.

Have a great day Mr. Surapon.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 11, 2015)

surapon said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly you're an architect, Mr Surapon?
> ...



Oops! Sorry, a few days later. (I'm slow - been out shooting frogs)
Of course you might share the link. I think the Verge also appreciate that.


----------



## surapon (Jun 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice images. I really like the second one.
> 
> Have a great day Mr. Surapon.




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click. We just want to have FUN some time, Away from Serious discussion about the High Tech of Canon VS. Sony.
You too, Have a great day and Good Hunting , for the best Photos.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 11, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...




Thank you, Sir , dear friend Mr. DominoDude.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------

